# My First Torso Carving



## lumberjackchef (Oct 15, 2011)

Well here is my first shot at a female torso shes out of Black Walnut.


----------



## StevenBiars (Oct 15, 2011)

I got a kick out of how the coloring is... umm... rather realistic in places... Anyhow, you've got a lot more talent than I've got when it comes to carving. Nice piece, and beautiful wood.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice carving! Love the grain of that wood.


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 16, 2011)

How did you ever polish it that well? What is your secret?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Oct 17, 2011)

I sanded it with a 4 1/2 " angle grinder with a 120 flap disc. I could have easily sanded and polished for another couple hours. I would call this a rough finish actually. I used gloss spar urethane 2 coats as a finish. Here a couple more pics of that awesome grain!


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 17, 2011)

I know you flapped on it, I was wondering what you call your special medium?


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 17, 2011)

Very nice though, and since you are a student, you know what they say: Study, Study, Study.


----------



## mikereynolds (Nov 22, 2011)

simply amazing how you got the grain and knots perfectly placed. WOW! I wish I could do that


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

